
Background on Futurist Programming (1994) - fish2000
http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/index.html
======
fish2000
q.v. _The Manifesto of the Futurist Programmers_ , 1991 (linked) – based on
the Futurist Manifesto, signatories include one Milanese painter, and 5
noteworthy denizens of Silicon Valley…

In the interest of not spoiling I leave it as an exercise to the reader to
click through and scroll down

------
AnimalMuppet
"All volts and no amps", so to speak. Or "All RPM, no MPH". Lots of overheated
rhetoric, not much in terms of concrete proposals. Except that they think
self-modifying code is just fine.

This seems like the emotional outburst of a bunch of amateurs. These aren't
people who have ever had to _maintain_ someone else's "burst of genius".

